# Help! Paint remover!



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Tuesday night while we were asleep, someone decided I needed a gallon of red marine paint thrown on the side of my travel trailer while it was in the driveway! I removed the bulk of it with a strong cleaner and a power washer, but there is still "red residue" that is going to need a solvent to get it off. Any ideas what will work without damaging the gelcoat?


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Egaads! Why do people do these things? Sorry to hear of your trouble. I don't have an answer for you, but just wanted to take a few keystrokes to rant about people not respecting others' property.

There... I'm done now. Hope you're able to remove the stain.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A wheel and compound might be able to buff it out. I use a velcro backer for my hand held grinder and foam pads for buffing out table tops, etc. I got them at a body shop supply. A lambswool bonnet used for polishing may also work.

Red is a very strong color and can stain pretty badly. I wouldn't try anything like goof off, that has xylol in it which is a pretty strong solvent. The only solvent I would start with would be naptha or mineral spirits, they won't attack any clearcoat that's on the fibreglass.

Try calling a body shop that does fibreglass work, they might be able to help you out or point you in the right direction.

Mike


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike,

You have given me the exact answers that I just got from a marina. They tell me to use a cleaning compound with a buffer, or to try mineral spirits. He said that gelcoat is a pretty strong and thick part of the fiberglass, but to try it in an inconspicuous area first. Wish me luck!

By the way, as far as I know, I have no enemies, and we live in a pretty good neighborhood, so I am hoping this was just a random act and it won't happen again.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

WOW !
What a bummer. We also live in a decent neighborhood but I regularly look the RV over for any vandalism because it only takes that one punk brat to do a lot of damage.







Seems every neighborhood has one or two. Sorry to here of your situation. Thanks for telling us what the marina said. With the punks in our community, I may need that info some day.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot believe someone would do such a thing. I do not have an answer for you. I think asking some experts in the finishing business is the way to go. Regardless what you use to remove the stain, I would wax it after to ensure good protection. Did you have your TT sealed with an after market product or did you leave the factory finish?

Question. Does it make sense to put on an after market wax to protect your TT???
Dealer is charging about $15-$20 a foot.

Thor


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Dave,
Any chance you might have gotten cross ways with a neighbor over a covanent issue? We have been going round and round with ours over parking the trailer overnight on the day before a trip...or after. I hope no adult would stoop to painting a message for you but you never know.

Hope you get it off an can solve the mystery.

Steve


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I have some of the best neighbors anyone could ask for. The fact is I live on a corner lot, and my driveway is nearer the road. I am kind of open to that kind of thing. There is some kid in the neighborhood that drives his car up on peoples lawns in the spring and leaves nasty ruts in the grass. We haven't caught him yet though. I have lived here 15 years and I have never had any problems to speak of. I am sure it was a random act.
I had a couple of good coats of wax on the trailer that I put on myself thank goodness.. I have not heard of any professional coating or application before.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

When we bought our TT, the dealer wanted to sell us a special coating (gel?) that they'd spray on it to "protect the finish & decals, and to ensure the color stays as bright as the day you buy it".

Wanted to charge us $1,300 CDN (apparently that's the on-sale price) for this coating. We didn't go for it mostly due to the $$, but also I figured I could get it done cheaper at an auto shop someday.

J


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CanadaCruizin

You can accomplish the same thing with a good automotive/rv wax, applied every 6 months or so. Usually those offers from the dealers are just ways for them to make a lot of extra cash. Considering that a bottle of Mequires goes for about $5.00 US in Wally world, and I have three days off a week, I think I would keep the cash in my pocket. Besides, it gives you the opportunity to look over the entire coach and make sure all fasteners are in place.

Tim


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

If you are interested, I put up a photo of the "painted" trailer. I had already gotten a fair amount off when that was taken. I just spent the last 2 days finishing the job, and the trailer has never looked better. I just hope who ever did it won't be around again!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! I would hate to see what it was before. I think that picture looks bad. It makes me sick to my stomach just to see it. So glad you got it all off.

Hope the rest of the summer/fall goes better for you sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> Wow! I would hate to see what it was before. I think that picture looks bad. It makes me sick to my stomach just to see it.


I agree, and would love to see a pic after all the work you have put into your TT.

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, that's horrible







Makes me even more thankful for my little area behind the fence. You seemed to have handled it pretty well, or maybe you let the steam out before posting! I also think it sounds like a random act, but I sure would keep my eyes open. I must live in a fantasy land...I just couldn't even think of those things even if I tried.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

What the heck is the world coming to??









Sorry excuse for skin on the supposed people behind these stunts. The undue PITA it causes.... I am sure there were many things could have been doing, other than clean paint off your TT.

I hope you reported it to the Police/Sheriff, never know there may have been more vandalism the same night. Also, you could/can get restitution if they are caught. Get a few estimates on what it would have cost to professionally clean up the mess.

Story:
Right after July 4th... We had just finished up a trip, taken the trailer back and washed both vehicles... etc.

When I woke up early one morning, opened the blinds upstairs and noticed that the back of my Expedition (parked in the driveway) looked like someone ran into the back of it. Proceeded downstairs to inspect the damage, when we realized someone did not run ito it but it was instead had been SHOT the rear window shot out and the passenger side quarter panel. On further inspection found that the back of the Pathfinder had also been shot.

Called police etc.... final count on reported cars with damage that night was 69









Theory was as we were told when we made the report was that it is a bunch of teenagers that the parents don't keep tabs on, that they were probably young enough they would be bragging to their friends, word would get around to a responsible person and they would do the "right" thing. They had pinpointed the time of the vandalism spree... due to certain reports. 69 random shooting of cars and also the vandalism of a pool area of an apartment complex.

End of story is that within 3 weeks they caught the ones responsible. Three 17 year old boys and a 20 year old. 17yr olds released to their parents (not sure I agreed with that) and the 20 yr old was jailed.

We did rejoice when we found out the culprits were caught









and real glad the TT had just been taken back to the storage lot. The damage was bad enough


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, I reported it. They left me the paint can on the lawn, but when the "greenhorn" cop came he picked it up and put his grimy paws all over it. Very unprofessional. Some guys will do anything to get out of a little work!! Anyhow, they had roughly 20 calls that night of B & E's and vandalism. Anyhow, it's over for now and we'll soon be back in the trailer camping in a couple weeks.


----------

